
Mark Zuckerberg statement on Trump immigration order - subnaught
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10103460278231481
======
azuajef
There is a need for other influential business people, entrepreneurs and
scientists to stand up. E.g., [https://stactivist.com/2017/01/28/doing-it-for-
the-right-rea...](https://stactivist.com/2017/01/28/doing-it-for-the-right-
reason/)

